# Lil' Red - Free to a Good Home



## Guest (Aug 27, 2013)

This piece of cedar is very special. The growth rings are the closest together I have ever seen in any tree that I have harvested. This is Eastern Red Cedar. I can't count the growth rings accurately without a magnifying glass. The little sling is almost exactly 1 inch thick at it's thickest point. I cut the tree twelve or fifteen years ago on my mom's farm in Virginia as it looked like it had some bow staves in it. It was about 4 inches in diameter and the ring density was consistent across the entire base of the cedar. I estimate that the cedar was 200 years old when I cut it. It was growing in the deep woods, on a hill side that faced north. It was about 20 feet tall and only had foliage at the top. This is a special tree. The wood in this slingshot probably took 50 years to grow. I therefore tried to do it justice. It has been dropped, when I handed it to wifey this evening so there are some pressure lines on the surface. Still very pretty though.

Oh, yeah, so the finish is Johnson and Johnson floor wax after bringing the surface to 1500 grit.

The other one is osage.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

I love cedar, you really gave that one a cool shape, justice done  I bet it smelled wonderful while working it, the cedar scent is intoxicating!


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

Lovely !!


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

the cedars beauty brought tears to my eyes. :bawling:


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

wow i,don't know what is better the fork or your story about it "well done"


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Beauty for sure!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Love that grains very cool!


----------



## dan ford (May 13, 2013)

Very very nice !
The cedar is beautiful , you definitely did it justice


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

Interesting wood turned into a lovely catty,way to go pal.


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

beautiful grain, perfect work!


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Wonderful wood and great craftmanship. It is strong and elegant at the same time.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Holy smokes, that is some beautiful looking wood -- on both of them. That osage one looks mighty tasty too. Very original and artistic sculpture. Very nice work, sir. :bowdown: :bowdown:


----------



## Pawpawsailor (Jun 8, 2012)

Beautiful wood and excellent work.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

*gorgeous!*


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Beautiful smoking hot, gorgeous, sexy.......Thank you for sharing.


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Fantastic looking Slingshot!


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Beautiful! I really like it when wood has a story behind it, and to think of all the years that went into it.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2013)

I have decided with some sound advice from a friend to give that fork to someone, randomly chosen on 1 Sept. I'll make a list of all who have commented that they are in after this post, I will draw from the hat, a slip of paper, video will be provided. I also will pick two other people to get slabs from that log. Enough for one medium SS or a couple of PFSs per slab. I will mail those on Monday, 2 Sept. Good luck. Comment simply that you are in the drawing. This is just to preclude me drawing someone who may already have all the cedar they want. Drawing starts now. Drawing stops midnight 31 Aug.

Mike


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

Love it man!


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

Stunning little shooter there....well done


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2013)

Thanks to everyone for the kind words. I am actually excited about giving this thing away and seeing what a couple of others can do with a slab of this Cedar as well.


----------



## NicklePanda (Feb 17, 2013)

Lovely finish and work. The finish definitely brought the redness out. Thanks for sharing!!!
-Leo


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

I like to say... I am so in, and what an awesome thing your doing in giving something of meaning and beauty away.


----------



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

Very nice work!


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

Very nice craftsmanship . Well done. Count me in on the drawing


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2013)

Lads and lassies, if you don't actually say you are in on the drawing you will not be included in the hat. You MUST say the word "in". If you don't I will assume that you are just being a very kind person commenting on the stick.

So fishdoug said in... One other said in... You must say that you are in so I can count you.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

That is beautiful. If I weren't already in the hole to you I would be yellin', "GIMME! GIMME! GIMME! " I hope it goes to a good home.

IN!


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

Well you know I`m in...


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

in


----------



## Spectre (Jun 13, 2013)

Very nice colour and grain pattern :wub:

I'm in!! :bouncy:


----------



## dan ford (May 13, 2013)

Just came back to have another look at this beauty and I'm real glad I did I'm so in !!!


----------



## tristanjones (Jul 14, 2013)

Looking amazing pal!! Keep up the good work! Count me in please!


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

That is a beauty. The old growth cedar is magnificent, and that heartwood is the finest i have ever seen. No doubt you did this piece more than enough justice, a really nice piece of work. Wow, that color is just, awesume. Hope you and the missus enjoy shooting it. Enjoyable to look at for sure. Thanks for sharing. Ohmagerd, I just saw the osage and that is top notch also. A lot of time, talent, and experience there. Again. Thanks for sharing. Oh yeah, guess I'm in too.


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Mr exquisite work, I love the shapes and the age of the wood. :wub: :wub:


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

IN


----------



## MagicTorch100 (Jun 4, 2013)

What an opportunity. Lovely work.


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

count me in please that is a beauty


----------



## Withak (Aug 26, 2013)

What a beautiful piece! Please count me in for the drawing!


----------



## John McKean (Dec 24, 2010)

Love cedar, and really admire that design! Count me in the drawing!


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

I'm IN too.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

*Happy to be "IN"*


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

I'm in, ty.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

The grain is beautiful and the finish is first class. A very generous offer. I'm in.

Todd


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

i'm in spooky that shooter is sweet


----------



## NaturalACE (Aug 6, 2013)

Very nice centering of the core through the handle, and great color! Very nice.


----------



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

Wonderful crafted slingshot and a very generous offer! I'm in.


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Spectacular looking little specimen. I am in :thumbsup: .

Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2013)

flipgun said:


> That is beautiful. If I weren't already in the hole to you I would be yellin', "GIMME! GIMME! GIMME! " I hope it goes to a good home.
> 
> IN!


You are not in the hole to me, friend. Hope you got them.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2013)

alfshooter said:


> Mr exquisite work, I love the shapes and the age of the wood. :wub: :wub:


Are you in sir?


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2013)

MagicTorch100 said:


> What an opportunity. Lovely work.


Are you in sir?


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2013)

NaturalACE said:


> Very nice centering of the core through the handle, and great color! Very nice.


Are you in sir?


----------



## NaturalACE (Aug 6, 2013)

I am in! Thank you sir!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Good looking little shooter! I worked with cedar once and really liked it.

I'm in :wave:


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Very nice gesture to the members of the Forum. The catapult is beautiful, I would like to get in, but I leave a place to other members. Thank you very much, I do appreciiate as I were in. All the best and keep on the good job. Bob.


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

A really cool fork, with some really cool wood.

Well heck. How could I possibly pass this up? I'm IN!


----------



## Mike928 (Nov 20, 2012)

Amazing work and a wonderful story!


----------



## DawnEvil (Apr 28, 2013)

It is a great looking slingshot and I'll join the majority to be in. I guess I finally made it to the IN group! :rofl:


----------



## ikevin007 (Aug 18, 2013)

WOW! That is a beauty. You, sir, have done justice to the tree. I am honored to be "in"!


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2013)

Mike928 said:


> Amazing work and a wonderful story!


Are you in sir?


----------



## Mike928 (Nov 20, 2012)

Yes, thank you for the very generous opportunity.


----------



## NicklePanda (Feb 17, 2013)

Awesome work!!! Lovely grain and finish!!! I am IN!!!
-Leo


----------



## f00by (May 18, 2010)

Beautiful piece of cider. You've done it justice! Well done


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Hey Mike, just noticed you planned on mailing these out on Sept 2. That's Labor Day pal. Just saying  nice of you to giveaway! I may have all the cedar I want, but I certainly don't have all the slingshots I want!  I'm IN (for the sling drawing) peace.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

This is pure slingshot art!!!!

Were the beauty of the wood meets the talent of the maker. Excellent, sir!!!!

Awesome design too!!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2013)

f00by said:


> Beautiful piece of cider. You've done it justice! Well done


Are you in the drawing sir?


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2013)

Btoon84 said:


> Hey Mike, just noticed you planned on mailing these out on Sept 2. That's Labor Day pal. Just saying  nice of you to giveaway! I may have all the cedar I want, but I certainly don't have all the slingshots I want!  I'm IN (for the sling drawing) peace.


Yeah, my bad. Mailing will be on the third. Drawing still ends at midnight on the 31st though. I'm glad you are in.


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2013)

Quercusuber said:


> This is pure slingshot art!!!!
> 
> Were the beauty of the wood meets the talent of the maker. Excellent, sir!!!!
> 
> ...


Please say you are in sir, I would love to see what you could make with a bit of that cedar.


----------



## Harpman (Feb 27, 2013)

I am in. Thanks for the chance.


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

I have a good home for this beauty  I'm in too !!


----------



## Jonezy92 (Aug 21, 2013)

I'm in! what a beauty love the grain and colour, is the wood naturally this colour?


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2013)

Jonezy92 said:


> I'm in! what a beauty love the grain and colour, is the wood naturally this colour?


Eastern Red Cedar is naturally this color. Good luck on the drawing.


----------



## jhinaz (Jan 16, 2013)

The clock is a tickin' down.....I'm in. - John


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2013)

I have 12:00 US Eastern... Should have specified time zone in the original post.. but drawing is over. I will post a picture of the papers which show the names of everyone in just a few minutes. These are the papers that I will cut into pieces and put into the hat.

If there is a question mark beside your name it is because you did not say that you were in... I think there is only one. You have until midnight tonight to fix that in this thread.

Drawing tomorrow evening, probably 2200 US Eastern as I am visiting family tomorrow. Shipping on 3 Sept because of labor day.

Mike


----------



## AlmightyOx (Mar 4, 2013)

I am IN! If it's not too late

Edit: Ouch, missed it by 48 minutes. In any case, great shooters buddy. Very beautiful wood.


----------



## frailuco (Jun 9, 2013)

all a gem


----------



## Ben Travis (Aug 17, 2013)

I'm too late


----------



## HP Slingshots (Jun 12, 2013)

its one special looking piece of wood man well worked


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Thank you for this change !! the winner will be very happy...for long long time


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2013)

Thanks for joining the drawing everyone. I wish I had fifty sticks of that cedar and I'd send a chunk to each person.

Drawing of the Winners: 




Should be live in less than 10min.

#1 Flicks = Cedar Slingshot

#2 GreyWolf = Nice bit of cedar (enough for a medium frame or a couple of PFSs).

#3 Jazz = Nice bit of cedar (enough for a medium frame or a couple of PFSs)..

I look forward to seeing what GreyWolf and Jazz do with their wood.


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Congrats to all and thanks oldspook for a wonderful giveaway.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Thank you Sir for the opportunity and congrats to the winners!


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

OldSpookASA said:


> Thanks for joining the drawing everyone. I wish I had fifty sticks of that cedar and I'd send a chunk to each person.
> 
> Drawing of the Winners:
> 
> ...


I believe the setting for the video is on private.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

OldSpook, I want to thank you for a very generous giveaway. I'm only a novice builder, but I will do my best to do this gift justice.

Thank you very much.

Todd


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2013)

I need you lads to PM me your addresses. The video should be public. If it isn't let me know.


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Congrats guys! and thank you Old Spook for the opportunity. Very kind of you.


----------



## Spectre (Jun 13, 2013)

Congrats Flicks, Graywolf and Jazz!

Thanks Oldspook for the chance :thumbsup:


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Congratulations gentlemen!! Thank You Old Spook for the opportunity!


----------



## tristanjones (Jul 14, 2013)

Congrats to the winners! Graywolf and Jazz, I'm looking forward to seeing what you'll make out of your prizes.

Cheers Tristan


----------



## MagicTorch100 (Jun 4, 2013)

Great give a way and draw, cheers OldSpook.


----------



## NicklePanda (Feb 17, 2013)

Congrats to all te winners and thank you OldSpook for the opportunity.

-Leo


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Awesome! Congrats to the winnas!! Nice of ya OldSpook


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Beautiful work mate, pity it seems I saw it too late, but that is life.

Best of luck to all who entered in time, and the eventual winners.

Cheers Allan


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

Congrats to the winners very generous of you old spook


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Congratulation to the winners, have fun with your win :wave:


----------



## Withak (Aug 26, 2013)

Congrats to all the winners! Thanks OldSpook for a great giveaway!


----------



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

Wow, thank you so much for this generous giveaway. I am completely stunned. Usually I don't win anything. What a beautiful slingshot. It will have a very special place in my collection. Thanks again OldSpook and congrats to the other winners! :bowdown:


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

Hi OldSpookASA, hi all,

Thank you for this magnificent opportunity, I am so hapy that my name is drawn. Congratulations to Flicks and GreyWolf.

I must admit that I feel great responsibility; my hands are already trembling a bit but I will give my best to make a frame that will be worthy of that beautiful piece of wood.

By the way.. I never touched cedar in my life..

cheers,

jazz


----------



## NaturalACE (Aug 6, 2013)

Congrats to the winners! Do that wood proud. Thanks for the opportunity to play


----------

